# Picts of Pancake



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)

New to these boards and thought I'd introduce our baby Pancake( Cakes for short). She is a seven and a half month old rescue dog. I have no idea of her bloodline etc. She's smart, energetic, loves life and gets along with our five cats and Jack Russell. That's enough for me.

First night home.


----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)

Messing around in the yard with Austin.


----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)

I'll post some more current picts later. Cakes is currently around 45 pounds.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awwwww that's one super cute pup


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

she's very cute! Thank you for rescuing her, and welcome aboard! Next time you post pix, you may want to resize them first, so that they're a little smaller and easier for everyone to view. I do look forward to seeing more pix, and hope to interact with you more in the future. Please don't hesitate to ask any questions or for advice, if needed. We're always here to help you out.


----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Such a sweet face!


----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Such a sweet face!


Thanks. I'm in Georgia as well.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Pancake said:


> New to these boards and thought I'd introduce our baby Pancake( Cakes for short). She is a seven and a half month old rescue dog. I have no idea of her bloodline etc. She's smart, energetic, loves life and gets along with our five cats and Jack Russell. That's enough for me.
> 
> First night home.


Sounds like you got the perfect pup! She is beautiful and in good hands.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Pancake said:


> Thanks. I'm in Georgia as well.


*Where do you live? *
:woof:


----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> *Where do you live? *
> :woof:


Athens:cheers:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

good looking girl you got there!I love her brindling color!Welcome to the forum!:woof:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

:cheers: for sure!

*Haha... Did you grow up there or go to school at UGA? My older brother graduated from there and my little brother just graduated in December. Great town!*


----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)

I grew up in Athens. It's a ton of fun if you're in your twenties. Once I hit thirty I feel like I became too old to go to the bars. LOL


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

what a cutie! Welcome!


----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)

I appreciate the warm welcome all. Thanks. I take Cakes with me to work on Fridays(I'm a sorority house Chef). Here is a pict of her looking pretty on the couch.


----------



## SabrinaKatja (Jun 10, 2010)

What a beautiful dog :].


----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)

Fathers Day fun for the pups. Cakes, Austin(jack Russell) and Bella(pug)


----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

showing these to my son and told him puppy's name... now I have to make pancakes lol


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

What a sweet little face she is adorable.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

awesome pics she's beautiful


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Welcome 

She's a pretty girl! 
I love her coloring.


----------



## Pancake (Jun 11, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> showing these to my son and told him puppy's name... now I have to make pancakes lol


 Yum...........pancakes...........:clap:


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

She is a very pretty girl i love her coloring!


----------

